# Which oil to use in 6KVA generator 10W-30 OR 20W40 as it runs 11 hrs continuously?



## fawadn (Jun 11, 2012)

i have a 6KVA Chinese generator , and it runt for almost 10-11 hours continuously without any break, the company preferred in its manual to use 10W-30... i was using it for around 1 month without any problem, but as i live in warm city, someone advises me to use 20W-40, bcoz they say that as the generator run continuously 11 hours, so 10W30 will be very thinner after 3-4 hours, so i should use 20W-40 ... im very confused, plz plz plz help with it... wat should i use, 10W-30 ( according to manual) or 20W-40 ( as my 12 hrs running of generator and living in warm place)
please reply me.

thank you


----------



## cedgo (Sep 29, 2011)

Follow your owners manual, use a synthetic oil.


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

fawadn said:


> i have a 6KVA Chinese generator , and it runt for almost 10-11 hours continuously without any break, the company preferred in its manual to use 10W-30... i was using it for around 1 month without any problem, but as i live in warm city, someone advises me to use 20W-40, bcoz they say that as the generator run continuously 11 hours, so 10W30 will be very thinner after 3-4 hours
> thank you


I spoke with a couple of engineers about this; they all tell me 10W-30 is fine in an air-cooled engine up to 105 degrees F ambient temperature. I would not use crummy, off-brand oil, nor would I use big-dollar synthetic either. I absolutely would change it every week. 10 hours a day x 5 days a week, yeah, that's kinda harsh. Even with regular oil changes, I would not expect most low-cost engines/generators to last very long no matter what kind of oil. How many hours does this generator have so far? Any problems yet? 

[email protected]

Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding was my opinion alone.


----------



## AMSOIL (Jan 1, 2012)

Go with the weight the OEM recommends and NOT the 20W-40 that you were "advised" to use. The 11 hours it will be running and the "thinner" aspect are irrelevant.


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

AMSOIL said:


> Go with the weight the OEM recommends and NOT the 20W-40 that you were "advised" to use. The 11 hours it will be running and the "thinner" aspect are irrelevant.


 
^What he said^


----------



## Apple206 (Jan 28, 2015)

Great information. Thanks for the posts.


----------

